# Map for Miller Unit



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Why is it so damned hard to find a map for specific stuff like this? I have looked all over and can't find anything more than "north and west of the Crystal unit". I would like to know specifics. 

Does anyone on here know EXACTLY where the Doug Miller Unit will be located? If so, would you mind posting a map with boundary lines please? Thanks.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

here you go: the southwest end of the turpin unit is in the red.










it used to be good hunting before, we'll have to see how all the publicity and increased pressure change things. i'm sure things will balance out as usual.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks a million for posting that for me! 

Seems to me it's an awful long walk from the Turpin parking lot down the dike to the new unit. Is that the only access by foot? If so, it's almost a 5 mile walk! I can't see it getting too beat up, at least by foot soldiers.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

it is better by bike but best by boat and bike. boat to the end of the turpin and bike the rest of the way to your spot. i was out there a couple days ago and they were still finishing up on the dike. the dwr guy said they would start filling it before the opener but the water would still be pretty low for a few weeks.


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

We were out there today. Walked all around the Crystal Unit. You can tell they are working on it...but couldn't really tell how far along they are.

It was a great walk though. That North Pointe Duck Club rest pond is absolutely FULL of ducks! Anybody got an extra $35K you can loan me...let's not call it a loan...how about a gift! :lol: :lol:


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are there any restrictions on these units?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

snobiller22 said:


> Are there any restrictions on these units?


you thinking of riding your snowmobile out there? :lol: jk

no motors if they stuck with the original plan. the access isn't very good for anything but a bike or on foot. the bike will only get you so far out there.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

APD said:


> you thinking of riding your snowmobile out there? :lol: jk
> .


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! That will be our little secret. I can get out there in 2 min flat!!!

No motors...So does that mean there is a canal that connects the turpin to it?

I'm gonna head out there today to check it out.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

snobiller22 said:


> APD said:
> 
> 
> > you thinking of riding your snowmobile out there? :lol: jk
> ...


there's a sewage canal that separates the two but they are not connected. i think the only way in would be a bike towing a small canoe with a troller.

there's a lot of area out there, so plan to spend some time and bring your bike.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

So checked the area out yesterday and it doesn't seem to me that it's even close to being ready. They are still diggin the channel running with the sewage canal. On roughin it outdoors a couple weeks ago they said that it was going to be done and ready for the opener. I highly doubt that will happen, but it looks like it's coming along. So where are they going to pull the water from? The sewage canal?

Also, on roughin it they say it's accessable to airboaters and mud boats? Not sure how they would access it other than boat to it, then have to walk or bike like others have posted.



Answer me this, is the south crystal and east crystal huntable?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

east crystal depends on the water level. last year it was rain water only all the times i was out there. the south is good hunting but popular. watch out for the soft ditch that runs the length of the north end of the pond. i use my deeks to help float me across and i still get up to .5" from swamping my waders. just think light and move fast!


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

Funny that you mention the "soft ditch". I literally thought that I was going to get stuck and spend the night...or have a heart attack trying to get out of that muck a few years ago. 

I don't see how any boats will be able to access the Miller Unit. They will however get you a lot closer than walking or biking from the parking lot.

The East Crystal is down significantly from last year. We'll have to see how much this rain helps.

On the map it looks like the water source is from the far south end of East Crystal. If that's the case they may need to fill that East Crystal pond before anything flows to the Miller...unless they dig a LONG ditch.

All in all I am pretty excited to see how it all turns out. Even with all the publicity this is getting I think that it is still so remote that pressure shouldn't be too big an issue.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

So how do you access the East Crystal? The road that runs south after you cross the canal says Buffer Zone No Tresspassing No Hunting. Do you just have to go out and around the North Crystal?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

you're right, that dike is posted and closed. follow the border of the yellow and go all the way around. 

i talked to rich today and he said that they started flooding the miller unit today and there would be a few inches maybe by the opener. the water level will be maintained shallow for puddlers and less attractive to divers. that was my first conversation with him and i'm impressed at how he went out of his way to call me back and have a 10 minute conversation a couple days before the opener. he seems like a really good guy to have around.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

It'll be a good unit, and hopefully the effort to get out there will allow for some decent hunts. Years ago I used to walk out there to the Crystal, that is one looong walk from the parking area. Still, I'd pack in my waders and just 3-4 decoys and there were some really good hunts to be had that way.


----------

